# Eden Quality Kitchen Knives?



## homegrown (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,

  I'm a keen home cook who is only just getting around to looking at high quality kitchen Knives. I spent probably two weeks researching knives and when I finally settled on wusthof  ikon classic I went searching for the best price which I found on edenwebshop.co.uk  I was looking at getting just a chefs and a paring knife but then discovered they did the own brand knives that are supposed to be made by the same manufacturers as some of the other major brands and they seemed quite good and all the reviews I found seemed to give  good  reports. I did actually order a few knives and still waiting for them to arrive. I picked from the The classic Damsat series which are VG10 steel.

  They seem good value and I was wondering has anybody had any experience with any of their own brand knives?


----------



## willithewilf (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi 

Over many years Ive used different knives from Global, Shun, WUSTHOF etc.

My favorite were Shun love the looks and feel, Cheap knife sets are a false economy, you only really need 4 knives.

6 weeks ago i decided to purchase some new knives due to my Global being 16 years old and well used.

I spent 4 hours one night on line looking for some bargains on Shun but with little success.

During this time a came across http://www.edenwebshops.co.uk/en/ct/kitchen-knives.htm 

I was a little skeptical of the price for Japanese Damast stainless steel with a core of hardened VG10 steel.

Couldn't find many reviews either. By this time id drank half a bottle of red and was a little trigger happy !

So i hit the button and purchased 5 types of there Classic Damast series.

3 days later they arrived. They looked great with the rolled steel and feel very nice in my hand.

They slice very well and do stay sharp.

They cost around £130 for all 5 ! about the same for 1 shun cooks knife.

Comparing these to Shun is a little unfair but for the money you wont get better.

For a committed home cook or a budding chef these knives are great.

When people come round for dinner my Global and Shun are on show, But i use my Eden when there not looking !

Style over substance you may say.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

these are being sold in netherlands also, and I purchased the damast office knife to see what it was like.

I have mixed feelings about it because after a few uses there were little chips out of the knife......while only used it for veg.

on the dutch site are lots of reviews......all positive.

but I find my other knives like wusthoff classic ikon and zwilling four star, perform better.

so ......so many chefs, so many knives.

find one that suits YOU.


----------

